# How to Graft Any Combination of Knit and Purl Stitches



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Have you ever had two pieces of knitting - each with live stitches that you wanted to graft together invisibly? Normally, with stockinette stitch, it's pretty easy. Most of us are familiar with "Kitchener Stitch". But what if the pieces are 1 x 1 or 2 x 2 ribbing or some other combination of knit and purl stitches? Then it can get a bit more complicated. For those of you who already hate Kitchener stitch, you may skip this post, though it's really not all that difficult, if you follow a set of rules.

I was thinking of making my own video on how to do this, but I discovered that there are already a few fairly good videos on how to graft combinations of knit and purl stitches. (A couple of them are not that great, and even amusing, because the person actually gets pretty confused trying to demonstrate. LOL) Heres the best one, in my opinion:






She also has a print-out on her blog, but here it is. There are really only 4 sequences that you need to know:

Grafting a knit stitch, followed by a knit stitch (1st example below)

Grafting a knit stitch, followed by a purl stitch (2nd example below)

Grafting a purl stitch, followed by a knit stitch (3rd example below)

Grafting a purl stitch, followed by a purl stitch (4th example below)
****************

(F = front needle, B = back needle)
Stockinette (2 k sts on F):
F: k off, p on
B: p off, k on

1 k st, 1 p st on F:
F: k off, k on
B: k off, p on

1 p st, 1 k st on F:
F: p off, p on
B: p off, k on

Reverse stockinette (2 p sts on F):
F: p off, k on
B: k off, p on

With this information, we can now graft any combination of knit or purl stitches perfectly!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. Headband is beautiful!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the links. This is exactly what I need.

I'm designing some things with reversible cables, and there are a few places where I need to graft them together, sometimes right to wrong sides. I also want to make some mobius applications.

I knew it was possible, but hadn't really gone through the process of looking for it online. I've watched and bookmarked this topic.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you.


Jessica-Jean, you were the person who set me on the path of investigating this topic. You are the #1 most helpful person on KP! Thank you SO much.

KimmyZ


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Kimmy. I've only grafted knit stitches to knit stitches. This is a big help!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you. I not only saved this tute, but it also inspired me to look up on U-tube "how the graft the ends of an applied I cord "[which i need to learn how do for a soon to be finished edge]. There were 2 good ones, so now i don't have to wait until I can go back to my LYS for help! Hurray.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There's just one sequence of stitches missing - Garter stitch. Or am I missing something. It _is_ 3:40AM, and my brain's not exactly at it brightest. ;-)


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks bookmarking this one ---Lovely headband---thanks fo the link :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Must agree, JessicaJean is most helpful and...most sensible!


kimmyz said:


> Jessica-Jean, you were the person who set me on the path of investigating this topic. You are the #1 most helpful person on KP! Thank you SO much.
> 
> KimmyZ


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Leave it to Jessica-Jean to notice!!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

http://knitting-and.com/knitting/tips/graft.htm
another resource to graft as you knit.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for this post. I have had a need for this in the last couple of weeks, but my internet doesn't do videos very well, so I usually don't bother "shopping around" for the one I need.

I may be missing something,, but when I have to graft in garter stitch, I make sure that the last row on both pieces appear to be the "purl" row (yes, I know, no purl rows in garter st, but they have the bumpy side showing on the right side), then I just kitchener st the two pieces together, which works up for the knit row needed for both pieces. Please excuse me if this isn't making sense. Senior moments have turned into senior months!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thank you kimmyz I have the site saved for future reffernce.. its a good one for sure....


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for posting. I've bookmarked this.

The headband is beautiful.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for this, Kimmyz!

Very pretty headband. What yarn did you use? It looks very soft.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Jessica Jean...for grafting the garter stitch look at the link she sends you to that is knitty...at the bottom is a discussion on grafting garter stitch....
julie


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's just one sequence of stitches missing - Garter stitch. Or am I missing something. It _is_ 3:40AM, and my brain's not exactly at it brightest. ;-)


The garter stitch would be the same as the "reverse stockinette" sequence. It's just the exact opposite as what you do for the normal Kitchener stitch. Do this for the garter st or reverse stockinette:

Reverse stockinette (2 p sts on F):
F: p off, k on
B: k off, p on


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you so much, I must practice the 4 different methods.


----------



## LoriJ. (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> ...I may be missing something,, but when I have to graft in garter stitch, I make sure that the last row on both pieces appear to be the "purl" row (yes, I know, no purl rows in garter st, but they have the bumpy side showing on the right side), then I just kitchener st the two pieces together, which works up for the knit row needed for both pieces. Please excuse me if this isn't making sense. Senior moments have turned into senior months!


You're perfectly right! _I_ was the one with the fuzzy brain when I typed that last night/early this morning ... anyway, before a good long sleep!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's just one sequence of stitches missing - Garter stitch.


Since there seems to be no consensus on exactly how to graft garter stitch, I've added all suggestions to the document attached. Whoever gets a chance to try them (they're all on page 3) is welcome to show before-during-and-after photos.

I'll check back next month to see if anyone's tackled it! :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

This is good info, thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful headband and your efforts are much appreciated!


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since there seems to be no consensus on exactly how to graft garter stitch, I've added all suggestions to the document attached. Whoever gets a chance to try them (they're all on page 3) is welcome to show before-during-and-after photos.
> 
> I'll check back next month to see if anyone's tackled it! :-D


Thanks for your work and sharing, Jessica-Jean. I started a document like this, but yours is so much neater and more complete.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Using Lucy Hague's set of rules, it's best to NOT think of labels like "stockinette, garter or reverse stockinette". Instead, just do the following:

1. Take your two pieces (or ends) or knitted fabric with live stitches, and decide what you consider to be the WRONG sides. Put those two wrong sides together (facing each other) or flat on (facing) a table.

2. Line up your two knitting needles with the same number of stitches on each needle.

3. Look at the first two stitches (or next two stitches) on your front needle. Follow one of the 4 senarios that Lucy has laid out based on the sequence of THOSE TWO STITCHES. Remember that what you do for each set of stitches will/may VARY depending on the next sequence/order of purl or knit stitches. And there will only be 4 options for each set, depending on the sequence or order of the NEXT TWO STITCHES ON THE FRONT NEEDLE. e.g. You can only have one of the 4 following sequences with each set of stitches:

Knit, Knit (option 1)
Knit, Purl (option 2)
Purl, Knit (option 3)
Purl, Purl (option 4)

4. Keep repeating step #3, dropping one set of stitches (from front and back needles) at a time. So, for example, let's say that the current first stitch on the front needle is a purl stitch and the one after it is a knit stitch. You would then do option 3:

Front needle: p off, p on
Back needle: p off, k on

5. If your work needs to be interrupted, be sure to drop a COMPLETE SET of stitches (from front and back needles), and complete one of the 4 senarios (ending with back needle) before answering the phone or getting yourself a glass of wine. On second thought, perhaps it's better to skip the wine until you're done with the grafting.

You can't go wrong by following these simple instructions. And remember, these rules are only for grafting combinations of knit and purl stitches. If you have lacy holes and yarnovers in your knitting, things would obviously be more complicated.



Jessica-Jean said:


> Since there seems to be no consensus on exactly how to graft garter stitch, I've added all suggestions to the document attached. Whoever gets a chance to try them (they're all on page 3) is welcome to show before-during-and-after photos.
> 
> I'll check back next month to see if anyone's tackled it! :-D


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I used Lion Brand "Tween Stripes" in the "Limeade" colorway. I purchased it online at www.joann.com. You can read more about this project here:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/easy-cable-reversible-hat-or-headband



jeanpfaz said:


> Thanks so much for this, Kimmyz!
> 
> Very pretty headband. What yarn did you use? It looks very soft.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> I used Lion Brand "Tween Stripes" in the "Limeade" colorway. I purchased it online at www.joann.com. You can read more about this project here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/easy-cable-reversible-hat-or-headband


That would make a lovely cowl as is- just big enough to pull over head, or with finished ends and buttons. I will have to look for that colorway next time I go to JoAnne's. Looking forward to your publishing the pattern. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> I used Lion Brand "Tween Stripes" in the "Limeade" colorway. I purchased it online at www.joann.com. You can read more about this project here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/easy-cable-reversible-hat-or-headband


Thanks so much kimmyz! 
I just love that yarn! Our Walmart carries it, but I don't remember seeing that color. I did find it online, however, so I could do free shipping site to store. Here's the webpage, if anyone else is interested:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lion-Brand-Tweed-Stripes-Yarn/21265396


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Typo: I meant to type "TWEED Stripes"!!! I guess you figured that out. Yes, I've actually seen it a WalMart in Pleasanton, CA. Unfortunately, there are no WalMart's close to where I live. I've seen this at JoAnn or Michael's, but never in the Limeade colorway which is why I had to order it online.



kimmyz said:


> I used Lion Brand "Tween Stripes" in the "Limeade" colorway. I purchased it online at www.joann.com. You can read more about this project here:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/easy-cable-reversible-hat-or-headband


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> Typo: I meant to type "TWEED Stripes"!!! I guess you figured that out. Yes, I've actually seen it a WalMart in Pleasanton, CA. Unfortunately, there are no WalMart's close to where I live. I've seen this at JoAnn or Michael's, but never in the Limeade colorway which is why I had to order it online.


I'll probably have to end up ordering it online too, but Joann's is supposed to open here on July 26th. I think I'll wait to see if they carry that color and if it's reasonably priced. I like to deal locally when possible.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

A couple more links on grafting:

Knitting Daily July 8, 2013

Grafting Top-to-Top

http://nls.interweave.com/t/bfibbEUUsQASH9EH3iBVfaFZI7aaaBVfFZI7?m=9%40tE1DuB&W=zW5T2jo1F_ZwluSqd.kgu&Wm=jmpjmzYF1_pg1eiat.Uwe&t=5~i&5=&j=%23

Grafting Hip 2×2 Ribbing

http://www.stolenstitches.com/tutorials/grafting-hip-2x2-ribbing/


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Yes. And if you break these down, both of these techniques are following the 4 steps I lay out on page two of this post (per Lucy Hague's instructions).

Also, even if you have some lacy yarnovers/holes in your knitting pattern, Lucy's rules will probably still apply. When you get to a yarnover in your work, most of the time there's either going to be a purl bump at the base of the stitch or not. So in the case of special stitches like yarnovers, you'd just do whatever you'd normally do for a purl or knit stitch to maintain the grafted pattern.



jeanpfaz said:


> A couple more links on grafting:
> 
> Knitting Daily July 8, 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

:thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup: Thank you very much for this info.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Wonderful information!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## helenalim (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link. I really need to learn grafting.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

